# Commercial Rheem heater



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

I recently had a commercial customer ask me to replace just the heater tank on his Rheem 90 gallon quick recovery heater. He wants me to use the same burner assembly and components from the old heater and he says he can just buy the actual heater tank. I have never heard of doing this,but maybe it's just my lack of knowledge. Have any of you guys done this or heard about doing this?


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

is his name patel? by any chance


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I wouldn't alter a gas appliance outside of manufacturer specs or common industry practises.


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

He's not a Patel, but almost as bad an Italian restaurant owner


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

craigslist you can buy anything...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't touch this. Mess it up, and you will own this heater for a very long time. Even better, do it perfect and have the burner or control go out in a year due to natural wear. Rest assured, this will be your fault too. Sometimes customers need to be saved from themselves.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I would NEVER EVER reuse a gas valve on a differnt appliance the liability issues if something goes wrong can be the nightmare from h or the end of buisness if it fails and causes. a fire then the cheap guy who said to do it Sudnley forget that he said to do it and tries to sue ya

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

